# Poodle Cut?



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

B) ok... i took Sade for her 1st grooming appointment last friday and when i got her back she was extremely beautiful... i perfer to keep her short.... she is currently 4 months old... i was thinking of getting her a poodle cut... what do you guys think? :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie has had it a couple times and he looked adorable with it (close face, feet).

It grows out very fast though and you wind up with a maltese again before you know it.

 

You could always get it and see how you like it.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry to be off-topic, but 12 weeks old is a little young for a grooming job at a commercial groomer (in my humble opinion). Has your Maltese had all of its shots? I say that because you can catch so many diseases/viruses at the places like that.

By the way, we love photos here at SM - post some of her haircut :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I bet Sade looks adorable :wub: :wub: oooh and we would love to see pictures of Sade :biggrin: 

Personally, I like for my little boy to have a puppy cut (rounded face and short ears) :wub: 

My poor Crystal still didn't get a hair style that fits just her :wub: right now, she is growing her hair out

I'm not sure about trying the poodle cut on them though, but thats just my opinion

I bet that Sade will look cute in any style :wub: these maltese are born to look cute ^_^

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> 12 weeks old is a little young for a grooming job at a commercial groomer (in my humble opinion). Has your Maltese had all of its shots? I say that because you can catch so many diseases/viruses at the places like that.[/B]


I totally agree 



> she is currently 4 months old...[/B]


so that will make her 16 weeks


----------



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

> Sorry to be off-topic, but 12 weeks old is a little young for a grooming job at a commercial groomer (in my humble opinion). Has your Maltese had all of its shots? I say that because you can catch so many diseases/viruses at the places like that.
> 
> By the way, we love photos here at SM - post some of her haircut :wub:[/B]


She will be getting her last set of shots next friday. And after that i will have to bring her back in 6 months for the next ones. I took her to the groomers because I do not like her hair long. I prefer her with it short. I asked my vet and he told me she was fine as long as I stay up to date with her vaccinations.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I'd go for it. Poodle-inspired cuts have really grown on me. I plan on shaving Zora into some sort of a lowchen- or poodle-inspired 'do this spring.


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what a poodle cut is. I get Missy cut in a puppy cut but she always has long ears so I can't help but wonder if this is what you're thinking. She's about an inch long, ears are long but her face is rather short. 

Whatever you decide, go for it. Their hair grows so quickly if you don't like it it's gone in no time. Besides, it's only hair and Sade is still there to love.

Good Luck
Heather (Baby Missy's Mom)


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

:wub: Awwwww....Missy looks precious in the poodle-do!

Thanks for showing the picture Heather!


----------

